# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng joomla 1.7.2

## khuongtrungkt1

TÀI LIỆU HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG JOOMLA 1.7.2​*Nguồn : wan24h.net và thegioitinhoc24h.com
*
1)Cài đặt joomla 1.7.2
Download :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ahy2mem0q0tleie
2)Cài ngôn ngữ 1.7.3
Download :
http://www.mediafire.com/?y693j3qi0yd699o
3)Cài Templace
http://www.mediafire.com/?ryn9knuh2hl4w75 
_Ghi chú_ : Chúng tôi đính kèm source và demo vào trong file

----------

